# Acting Brimfield Police Chief Reports Threats



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

Cry me a river. So now we know who the Brimfield Selectman relay wanted to hire. I hope for the sake of Brimfield residence and the officers he does not get the job.

07/16/2003


By KIM RING 
Staff writer 

BRIMFIELD - The town's acting police chief will be a candidate for a permanent appointment to the post, despite receiving threatening telephone calls at his Palmer home. 

Robert P. Boucher said he plans to attend a second interview for the job but has had to cancel twice because of previous commitments. He said the threatening calls had nothing to do with his absence from Monday night's selectmen's meeting when other candidates for the job were interviewed. 

Boucher said that while he's concerned about the calls, one he received and a second call his wife answered, he's confident that the Palmer Police Department will fully investigate the case. 

"I didn't feel too happy about it. I'm weathering the storm," Boucher said. "The Palmer police are investigating. It may be nothing." 

Palmer Police Chief Robert P. Frydryk said Boucher reported the calls to him and patrols in the area of Boucher's home have been beefed up. 

"We're keeping an eye on things," Frydryk said. 

The threats came after Brimfield selectmen failed to reappoint 18 part-time and auxiliary police officers, leaving Boucher as the only member of the department just before the opening of the July installment of the Brimfield Outdoor Antique Shows. 

The former officers believe the move was in retaliation for their efforts to organize a union through the Teamsters but selectmen have insisted that their decision was made so that when they hire a new chief, that person can select a staff. 

Yesterday, the former officers said they were concerned about the allegations that threats were made against the chief. 

Earl J. Dessert who worked as the department's lieutenant said the news was upsetting and he wondered who could be responsible. While former officers are battling to get their jobs back, Dessert said he doesn't believe any of those men would make threats. 

"No one I know would make such a comment," Dessert said. "I don't think it would come from anyone who was on the department. If it did, I would be extremely upset and disappointed."


----------



## WBPD628 (Jul 11, 2003)

Thank you for posting this article. I would like to say that our Association does not condone this behavior. I went and spoke to Acting Chief Boucher after I heard the rumors that he was being threatened. I assured him that the Association would not tolerate this kind of behavior. I will say that based upon the lies that have been pouring out of the Selectmen’s office; this may be another media ploy on the part of the Selectmen to discredit our association. I also explained to Acting Chief Boucher that this ordeal has affected police officers from all over the state and he needs to realize that many across the state have viewed his refusal to support his men. (Of Course, this was after he explained to me that he pulled out from the permanent Chief's position –ANOTHER LIE).


----------

